# Titan 740 ix



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

I just picked up a used one of this for $650. What I am wondering is the ix the same as the standard impact or is this a scaled down version. I know it is discontinued now just wondering if anyone has used the sprayer or did I buy a lemon. It has low hours according to the computer and has only sprayed 260 gallons.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The 740ix is relatively the same as the Impact as far as output goes. the impact has a few different features and is just the newest generation. The 740ix is a nice machine good luck with it


----------

